# Flyrod Advise/Help



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I am building a flyrod for my son who lives in PA.

I've gotten some good info from guys from all over about the fishing and some suggestions for the rod.

I've built several heavy saltwater rods in the past, but none for the little streams/rivers.

I am thinking about an 8 foot 5/6 wt combination fly/spinner.rod. I like the idea of a 4 piece rod. Thoughts?

I also am torn between two methods that I've used in the past. (1) Using a 'fighting butt' such as we used in the olden days to stick up a flyrod butt when fighting a humongous fish or (2) Making a reversible handle by taking a piece of Aluminum tubing, putting a reel seat on it then flaring the ends out of the Aluminum tube to make ferrules.

Am I thinking in the right direction?

I already have blanks/thread and components. Need advice. Thanks C2


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I would just make it as a fly rod I find that mono sucks with snake guides and fly line sucks with ringed guides on light flyrod blanks. And if in a pinch you want to dab some crappie with it you can just tape your ultra light reel to the handle. The only other option I would consider is if you use a reel seat with a threaded butt and put a long fighting butt on that could be used when using it as a spinning rod. You could start with one of these BE-FB2PI-B
from here Glue up a piece of blank the length you want the handle and build a rear grip on it. This would give you a better balance I think.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I agree.... if you want a fly rod, build a fly rod. as far as length it depends on what type of water you will be fishing. My go to is a 7'9 3wt for the smaller streams and spring creeks... helps protect light tippets needed for small flies and clear water and helps moving through brush lined streams.
Bigger rivers like the Susky and such a 9ft 6 or 7 wt will take care of trout, bass, and such.
I don't put fighting buts on rods shorter than 9ft or lighter than 8wt. just a personal preference, not a rule.
I also try to stay away from blanks marked with 2 line weights.. they tend to be too stiff on the low end and too soft on the high. also the weight listed on the rod is not etched in stone... experiment with lines... a quality 6 wt will perform well with a 5,6,or 7 wt line.
hope this helps

:fishing:


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

Did you read the article in Volume 12, Issue 3 of Rodmaker Magazine? It's entitled "Build your own Spin/Fly Combination Travel Rod" by Tom Kirkman. It shows all that has to be done to build one of these rods. If you can't access a copy of the article, I may be able to scan it and get you a copy. Not sure about copy right agreement's.


----------



## fishinbub (May 24, 2010)

I'd say a fighting butt is all you need to convert a fly rod to spin. I've fished my 7' 3wt (no fighting butt) with a spinning reel before. What size creeks will he be fishing? Does he already have a fly rod(s). If so what size? Generally speaking if you are only going to have one fly rod for trout it should be an 8' 6" 5wt. But anything from 8-9' 4-6wt would make a great general purpose rod. Personally I prefer a 7' 3wt, but I primarily fish small streams. 

Let me know if you have anymore questions.

Tight Lines,
Sam


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

All depends what he is fishing for. A 3-4 wgt for small trout & pan fish

A 7wg for lM & SMB
& if he fishes the Surf a 8-9wgt. in 9' lengh


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Flyrod Advice*

I do appreciate the replies that I've received so far.

He really doesn't know what he's going to fish for next, so have decided to give him some rodbuilding lessons when he comes down and let him build his own.

It's about time that he learned anyhow.

Thanks for the help. C2


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

LOL... sounds like the way to go! Give a man a fish, feed him for a day. teach a man to fish, feed him for life !

:fishing:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

cducer said:


> LOL... sounds like the way to go! Give a man a fish, feed him for a day. teach a man to fish, feed him for life !
> 
> :fishing:


teach a man to build a rod and he wont have any money left.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

cducer said:


> LOL... sounds like the way to go! Give a man a fish, feed him for a day. teach a man to fish, feed him for life !
> 
> :fishing:


teach a man to fish and he'll sit in the boat/on the beach all day drinking beer...


----------

